# Rolex extra prima P/W



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I am unable to find a serial number can anyone help identify and date this watch .


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

it looks like a model number on the left of that photo. Is the serial number on the right, out of shot?

I have just got a 1966 Precision that, as a ladies bracelet watch, doesn't have a case number between the lugs but actually on the case back


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

hope this help.

https://perezcope.com/movements/

regards enrico


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I replied to your other thread also...

is there any more numbers on the side? It is a very high quality piece, circa 1930s?? It is a Chronometer.

Just a little Googling I found this.

http://tempussuisse.com/shop/pocketwatches-sold/rolex-oyster-9ct-gold-pocket-watch-c1930s/

Cheers Martin


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

eri231 said:


> hope this help.
> 
> https://perezcope.com/movements/
> 
> regards enrico


 Thanks for the link iwould appear to be app. 1930 Montilier 663. the only apparent differance i can make is that the jewels are held by three screws whereas mine are not.



martinzx said:


> I replied to your other thread also...
> 
> is there any more numbers on the side? It is a very high quality piece, circa 1930s?? It is a Chronometer.
> 
> ...


 thanks, as i mentioned above but on second thoughts maybe a later model.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Seismic one said:


> Thanks for the link iwould appear to be app. 1930 Montilier 663. the only apparent differance i can make is that the jewels are held by three screws whereas mine are not.
> 
> thanks, as i mentioned above but on second thoughts maybe a later model.


 I also found this...

http://messansluxurywasawa.blogspot.mk/2015/04/rolex-pocket-watch.html


----------



## Ue11 (Nov 26, 2020)

Looking to buy the snail/cam regulator for this movement. Any idea where I could get one or somebody who can copy?

Thanks!


----------

